# Friday trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Headed out super nice day, boat ran like a top. Got to the pass and threw the ole net out and loaded up on sigs and headed out to the public spots. This bottom machine is so nice I feel like I am cheating, lol. It was a blast seeing my better half bowed up, grinning ear to ear. Great day of fishing we limited out in about 1 hour and headed home. No monsters yet but we are getting there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell yeah.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job! Can you give a couple tips how to catch cigs in a cast net? Thanks.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

chaps said:


> Nice job! Can you give a couple tips how to catch cigs in a cast net? Thanks.



The cigs were right where the tide line is, my wife just got me up to the school on top of the water and shut the motor off and sat there a little bit and they get close enough to throw on, I just used my 9' 3/8 mesh but I can throw it pretty far. You can also hit them on the run really fast idle speed and throw on to the school and the wife turns into the throw and cuts the power off.

The other way is go out to Outcast and get a sibiki rod which I highly recommend and just throw on them. Little more time but just as good.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks yes I've sabiki many times but it seems they move so fast it would be tough with a cast net.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

chaps said:


> Thanks yes I've sabiki many times but it seems they move so fast it would be tough with a cast net.



They don't like noise, a simple lead bang on the deck makes them take off.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty works. thanks for sharing report & pics.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome! Glad you got a nice day for the skiff!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Well if those non monsters are too small for you I'll take them! nice catches.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsupude, your timing was damn good, we are totally screwed for the weekend.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ST1300rider said:


> Well if those non monsters are too small for you I'll take them! nice catches.


What is funny is the biggest red snapper I ever caught was at Ft Pickens. lol


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go! Nice ones!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's the way to do it great job man. We might need to call you Boat-Dude now.


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

What bottom machine are you referring too? I'm in the market for a new one.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler II said:


> What bottom machine are you referring too? I'm in the market for a new one.


Garmin Echomap Chirp 94SV


----------

